# cannot portsnap now



## sw2wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

```
>sudo portsnap fetch update
Password:
Looking up portsnap.hshh.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.hshh.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Dec 27 15:35:40 CST 2011 to Tue Feb 21 09:34:34 CST 2012.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 4 metadata files... done.
Fetching 67 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 45 new ports or files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
snapshot is corrupt.
```

How can *I* fix such a problem?


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 21, 2012)

Does this happen every time you use portsnap?


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

It is normal before. But today portsnap does not work!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2012)

Try running portsnap fetch again.


----------



## mix_room (Feb 21, 2012)

You could also try another mirror: 
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2007-03-23-portsnap-mirrors.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2012)

> ```
> Updating from Tue [B]Dec 27[/B] 15:35:40 CST 2011 to Tue [B]Feb 21[/B] 09:34:34 CST 2012.
> ```



This will often go wrong. If you don't run *portsnap* at least once a week or a couple of times a month, catching up and integrating thousands of patches will become error-prone. The best thing to do is the following:

[cmd=]rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract[/cmd]

This will get you a clean and new ports tree at the expense of a download of ~70 MB. At least you'll be done faster than downloading, unzipping, and integrating thousands of patches into an existing ports tree.


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 22, 2012)

*T*hanks for all your answer. *I* will *portsnap extract* as DutchDaemon suggests.


----------

